# Winter kid wait



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Our 4 Boer cross does are due between the 7th and the 14th. All have been bred to Myotonic bucks this year. I’m crossing my fingers for bucklings as they’ll be youth auction projects and I’m pretty excited to see what we get!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..they will be short & stocky. All great for wethers! Good luck!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks! Here are the does, nothing special show wise but they are exceptional on feet, parasite resistance, very maternal, super easy kidders, and friendly!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s exciting! Fingers crossed for healthy bucklings!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome. They will deliver those Special.boys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Goo everywhere, strings, smears, ropes of goo. But they’re not ready. 

I know I should be waiting patiently. Boys are never early unless there’s bunches of them but I’m not. I want baby goats NOW!! 

Bouncing baby boys! I just can’t wait!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Normally I wouldn’t wish for a bumper crop of bucklings...but...sending blue thoughts your way and praying for textbook easy deliveries for your does!
Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

First kid is here! He's a surprise too I came home from work to find  This doe, Cinnamon, is a FF that kidded a single 6.5 pound buckling and wasn't supposed to be due until the 14th. His teeth aren't erupted but nothing else about him looks early.

He's so cute! And stout! And cute!

Cinn did a good job and he was clean, dry, and walking around when I got home. She's still pretty unsure but felt better once they were secure in a stall. She's got some edema and I couldn't get a single drop of milk out but I do think he found some. He wasn't full but didn't feel hollow or caved in either. I still gave him some extra colostrum to be on the safe side and she got banamine to help with the edema.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh, what a cutie! Great job Cinnamon!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Great job


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sweet looking little man 
Good job cinnamon!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

He is very cute! He’s got a milk mustache and blue eyes (?)! :inlove:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How do you treat udder edema? Massage and compresses?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

SO ADORABLE


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

[mention]Mad house [/mention] I cut to chase and gave her banamine. Rotating hot and cold compress and massage with uddermint can help. This isn't a doe that going to appreciate any compress treatment and she's about at the end of her mental tether and really stressed. I opted to skip adding more stress for the moment and take the prescription option.

Later today when she calmer and settled and I'm home from work I'll do massage with uddermint.

He really is adorable. I was hoping those eyes weren't blue (frown on and discriminated against in the show ring) and last night they looked light brown!

Here's a morning smile!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the explanation.
That is a gorgeous smile no matter what you want to call those eyes. What a cutie!:inlove:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How do you not scoop him up and just kiss him all over - such a cutie! Tell mom to stop being such a poop.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Like I said...they make nice crosses! Very nice Healthy Buckling! Congrats!
Now WE NEED MORE! :storkboy::storkboy::storkboy::storkboy:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Ummm . . . I totally pick him up and kiss his tiny face  I give mom some animal crackers and bubbly bits and scoop up that kid for snuggles!

Cinnamon has milk! Yay! That's a big relief for me and she has really settled down. She's not a very outgoing doe, low but still fairly secure on the pecking order. I have her mom, twin sister, and older half sister here and they are all strongly bonded. They are all the market does due for me. It makes a very fun pen of does and kids because there's no posturing or pecking order to sort out between them.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

OMGosh he is adorable!! I can't believe 10 days early? Wow! Glad everything went smoothly! We had udder congestion last year and did the same, massages, warm compress, and Dynamint. Ours cleared up in 3 days but I couldn't get anything out when trying to get colostrum for the kid. Glad Cinnamon's cleared up now, he sure is a cutie! <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

He is adorable


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Twins for Sage! A boy and girl. She popped them out with no problem, clean and nursing within 20 minutes. Sage is quite the overachiever


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh kiss that heart goodbye...Would you look at that adorable face....I just want to snuggle them. So cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on the two cuties!!!
What a great mom you have in Sage!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Penny popped out twins this morning. Another boy/girl set. 
Penny is our matriarch. The rest of the market breed does are her daughters. Penny is not a pretty goat or impressive. She has nice kids though and is great momma. She also has great feet, high parasite resistance, and she's an easy keeper that's pretty mellow with the other goats and easy to handle. She's one of my vary favorites!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
Sounds like Penny and her daughters don’t need to be pretty girlies, they are lovable for many orher reasons!
Cute kiddies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh how adorable. Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey CB..those are Gorgeous kidds. Even show judges have different opinions & choices. All heritage lines have flaws. I agree with @MadHouse ..they are Beautiful in my EYES TOO...Even mama!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

While Penny will never win a show I’d rather have her than many other blue ribbon goats. When it comes to the qualities that make a goat a great production animal and a joy to own, Penny has them in spades!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

(thumbup)


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I had an Alexander day. It was a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day.

So I spent 45 minutes doing "health checks" in the barn.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beauties . Love the blue eyes


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute!!!
I’m glad they were there for you, for goat therapy!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

How cute are the markings on Penny's babies! I'd be snuggling too after a stinky day. I agree, I love a goat with has great traits like that. Mine are show quality but they're great milkers, hardy and healthy, and have great temperments!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Those "Health Checks" are like putting whip cream on a really good desert! Beautiful kidds...hope that Today was much better!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

[mention]Jubillee [/mention] my Alpines are show quality but not my meat goats!

It's impossible to feel bad when surrounded by baby goats!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Hubs and my littlest little cane to "help" do chores  Such good helpers they are!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaaahhhhh...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Playtime, looks like fun.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like a goat.wrestleing match...And the Goats win...lol lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Olive had twin boys! Yay! Beautiful bucklings that got right to their feet and started nursing. These kids are 75% Myotonic and were 6lbs and 6.5lbs. Olive still looks pregnant too


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very cute!!! Little sweet faces!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are sooooo cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How did I accidentally stop watching this thread!? I have missed so many cute babies!!!

I swear (no offense to anyone, all baby goats are cute), but I think if there's an award for cutest goat babies that yours just might have it! They are all smiling! :inlove: :dazed:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

